# breast soreness in pregnancy vs. PMS



## A_Z

I'm curious about the differences (if there are any) between breast soreness due to pregnancy and breast soreness from normal PMS. I always have sore breasts starting at about 5 dpo and lasting until a day or two before I get my period. Anyone here who gets the same thing and is or has been pregnant wish to comment?


----------



## resque07

Well I always get sore breast before af and usally it goes away right before af starts. Friday I had a spot of blood then Saturday nothing then today another just when I wiped and breast are still sore. When I was preggo with both my kids I didn't get brest soreness at all so I don't know the difference between how it feel at af vs preggo.


----------



## lilyV

haven't been preggo but I do know that Pms soreness goes away shortly before AF visits. The pain is also varied for me but mostly its on the outer-sides of my boobs.


----------



## Milty

Every month I get some mild tenderness just before AF. However, when I was pg with my son at 10 weeks I was crying just to put a bra on. Before the 10 weeks nothing. I just woke up one day and set up and thought what the heck happened last night!


----------



## A_Z

resque07 said:


> When I was preggo with both my kids I didn't get brest soreness at all so I don't know the difference between how it feel at af vs preggo.

That's so funny, since breast soreness is always talked about like it's one of the definitive signs of pregnancy. Hormones are so strange.

How many dpo are you at this point?


----------



## A_Z

lilyV said:


> haven't been preggo but I do know that Pms soreness goes away shortly before AF visits. The pain is also varied for me but mostly its on the outer-sides of my boobs.

This is exactly what I get. Pain around the outsides, especially higher up. Since this afternoon, though, I've been noticing a LOT of tenderness towards the top of my breasts, sort of where my cleavage starts. Can't figure out if that's new or if I'm just unobservent. :haha:


----------



## resque07

Ugh my pain is always in the nipples and the inside of my breast. I don't know what's going on with my body I have been spotting for 3 days and still boobs hurt


----------



## calebsmom06

The last 2 days I have had the same thing, soreness on the side (only on the left bb) and slightly on the top left side of the left bb and my left nipple is constantly hard for the last 4 days! I am hoping this is a good sign but I also dont know if I am just being more observant this month. I wish I knew already. I am 10dpo today


----------



## lilyV

A_Z said:


> lilyV said:
> 
> 
> haven't been preggo but I do know that Pms soreness goes away shortly before AF visits. The pain is also varied for me but mostly its on the outer-sides of my boobs.
> 
> This is exactly what I get. Pain around the outsides, especially higher up. Since this afternoon, though, I've been noticing a LOT of tenderness towards the top of my breasts, sort of where my cleavage starts. Can't figure out if that's new or if I'm just unobservent. :haha:Click to expand...

haha, cool. Ya mine move up and even down, AND on the whole nipple too...ugh. They're better w/o the bra or in a bigger cup sized bra since they swell or bloat or w/e.


----------



## InHisHands

I've never been pregnant... but for me... right after ovulation until the day before or the day of AF my nipples are tender and sore. My breasts arent ever sore on the sides, just the nipples and the areolas .. especially the lower part of the areolas. *shrugs* I heard its a sign of high estrogen. And when you have sore breasts on the sides but not the nipples it means you have a higher progest. Read it on a medical site somewhere.


----------



## A_Z

Thanks everyone for the responses! It's interesting to hear about all the variation in PMS and pregnancy symptoms. lilyV, I actually own two sizes of bras because I can't wear the same ones all month! It gets expensive.

I had given up hope for this month, since it seemed like my breast soreness was decreasing this AM, indicating AF was on her way. Assuming I used my opks correctly, I'm at 12 dpo, so that's about right. At this point, though, I'm having lots of soreness again, and it seems to be localized a little differently than is normal for my PMS. Could just be they're tired of holding themselves up all day :lol:, but I'm taking it as a good sign.

And I could be imagining things because I'm paying so much attention, but I swear my nipples are tender, which never happens to me. Just took my temp, and it's still over a degree above my norm, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## dizzy65

i sometimes get sore brests when i have pms but never really were that sore when i was first pregnant with DS


----------



## alette

I always get sore before AF, but when we got our BFP they were worse. I didn't -really- notice it before missed AF though because I was so busy telling myself that my symptoms were all in my head. About a week after that though they hurt like hell. As in -DON'T- touch me at all hurt.


----------



## lilyV

A_Z, I got the two bra sizes too. I don't care how expensive it is, I NEED THEM.

Alette, I get boob pain like crazy before AF (sometimes any how). Nothing I do relieves the pain, and hubby can't even touch 'em so I get your pain :-S


----------



## calebsmom06

I just got my Bfp today and I just got slightly sore nipples and the sides of my breast hurt when touched like a bruise 8 9 and 10dpo


----------



## lilyV

calebsmom06 said:


> I just got my Bfp today and I just got slightly sore nipples and the sides of my breast hurt when touched like a bruise 8 9 and 10dpo

CONGRATS, Calebsmom! I'm happy for you


----------



## InHisHands

I just got my first BFP today. And my boobs arent sore, veiny, swollen, etc.. felt just like when AF came... but my BFP was so real.. it came up before the control line and it was real dark. Im headed off to make a doc appointment. . YAY


----------



## vichy

My friend was pregnant last year and told me the day she found out. breast soreness was her biggest symptom. she said it was more painful than any mps tenderness.she had to wear a bra in the shower because even the showering water hitting them was too painful. hope this helps xx :dust:


----------



## PositiveUs

A_Z said:


> I'm curious about the differences (if there are any) between breast soreness due to pregnancy and breast soreness from normal PMS. I always have sore breasts starting at about 5 dpo and lasting until a day or two before I get my period. Anyone here who gets the same thing and is or has been pregnant wish to comment?

There is no difference at this early stage, progesterone is released at this time and it could be either one. I hate it too!!!:dohh:


----------



## jenmcn1

With my 1st pregnancy I had CRAZY sore bb's...couldn't even have a shower without being in pain...this time around...I have a little bit of soreness...BUT NOTHING compared to the 1st time around...however they say if you've had kids before...that your bb's aren't new to the stretching/hormones...they've "been there, done that" so breast soreness will be less pronounced the 2nd or 3rd time around etc. Hope that helps:)


----------



## nikkchikk

Pregnancy soreness is more on the sides, where as PMS soreness is in the middle front. I read an article about this a while back...


----------



## pinkchucks

This is so interesting.

I never noticed breast soreness before TTC. And since I haven't gotten a BFP yet, I've just used it as an indication that we're out for the month.


----------



## lilyV

aww, man... my boobs get so sore that the shower water also hurts... and I'm not preggo :-(


----------

